# Really? At an Antique Mall none the less....



## TexMexSu (Mar 24, 2012)

On our normal weekend excursions through antique malls I stumbled across this today in Indiana.....









[/URL][/IMG]



....for $15.00!

A little wear on the chrome but complete and undamaged.

Funny that I noticed the case first and not the car in it.


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

Congrats Brother ..... Nice score.


----------



## pjedsel (Mar 30, 2011)

Very nice - I can't say I run across those old Model Motoring slot cars in my limited wanderings of antique stores and such (then again, my wife really tries to keep me out of those places).


----------



## GT40 (Jan 18, 2014)

tex
Was that the only one you found.
Sure is nice to see good deals out there still.
Well done.

gt40


----------



## swamibob (Jan 20, 2009)

Way to go TEX! Very cool; that stuff is still out there.

Tom


----------



## TexMexSu (Mar 24, 2012)

Yes, that was the only HO slot car there.

It is not uncommon to see several Model Motoring slots at various Antique malls on any given weekend but to find one priced so low is nearly unheard of these days.


----------



## TheRockinator (May 16, 2007)

Last time I saw a t-jet at an "antique" mall it was a poor at best GT40. And they were asking $60 for it! At the time you could find better ones on ebay for around $20. Not sure where some people get their prices from. But nice score on the Jag!!

Later The have given up on finding the great deal Rockinator


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Cool find on the Jag!!! I posted my find on the same green Jag several years ago... It was a small, outside flea market, the guy had in one of those carry around glass display cases with a bunch of odd & end stuff, buttons, ink pens, lighters, diecast, etc . I asked him how much??? $5.00 reply... Can you take it out of the case please??? Sure...Ended up getting it for $3.00... Happy Camper here...RM


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Am I crazy or is that a tough color to find?? 

Nice find bud.


----------



## TexMexSu (Mar 24, 2012)

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> Am I crazy or is that a tough color to find??


I cannot comment on the crazy part as I am not an authority on that subject (yet) but the prices on that slot car are all over the place.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

It's "bright olive green", of which they made 3 kajillion. I believe you're thinking of the XKE in "standard green" Joe.

Thats a great find. Good eye!


----------



## TexMexSu (Mar 24, 2012)

300+ miles yesterday, 4 Antique Malls and zero slot cars!

Last weekend we did find a dealer in a Columbus, Wisconsin with a display where all, regardless of what it was, were $15.00 each.......


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

Downtown old Mesa on Main street they have/had some antique, thirft, junk stores that all had slot cars from time to time. I've not been over there for 18-20 years so I have no idea if the stores are there any more. There is a large thrift store on Main a few blocks east of the downtown area...I really should go over there and have a look see.


Avoid ebay seller 410bassethound he is one rude puppy!


----------



## KirkWH (Nov 19, 2014)

My wife and I were on the road from Chattanooga back to Huntsville and we stopped at a yard sale we saw along the way. On one of the tables were two worn out old HO race sets. One was an early 70's Tyco set and the other was a mid 60's Aurora Model Motoring set. The boxes were trashed, the track inside was dusty and rusty, but the Aurora set had four cars in it and the Tyco set had two. I asked the guy how much he wanted and he said "$10 for both of them." I quickly handed him a $10 bill before he could change his mind and brought them home, and after a few nights tinkering and cleaning the cars I have four working T-Jets and two chrome Tyco cars. Yard sales, antique stores, thrift stores, etc. are a great place to find treasure.


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

Bloody straight Kirk......my wife picked up a complete AFX Super International race set for $9.90 at Goodwill a couple weeks ago. First slot car thing she has seen for years, but she always looks....ya have to look to find.


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

Your wife is really cool for doing that...most wives will not!


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

philo426 said:


> Your wife is really cool for doing that...most wives will not!


ya know what.....your right. She is really cool for doing that. I'm going to have to treat her for doing that. Take her someplace new, and expensive. Someplace like the "GasStation". They just built a new QT a few blocks away, nothing is cheap in there.


----------



## white_n_az (Apr 15, 2015)

RjAFX said:


> ya know what.....your right. She is really cool for doing that. I'm going to have to treat her for doing that. Take her someplace new, and expensive. Someplace like the "GasStation". They just built a new QT a few blocks away, nothing is cheap in there.


Good to know that there are still some romantics among us.


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

Good idea!A supportive wife can be a rare commodity!


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

philo426 said:


> Good idea!A supportive wife can be a rare commodity!




She's a hell of a Girl.


The sky is a different color in his world.


----------



## GT40 (Jan 18, 2014)

philo426 said:


> Good idea!A supportive wife can be a rare commodity!


She's a hell of a Girl. :thumbsup:

My thinking is those lady's are called Keepers :thumbsup:


gt40:wave:


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

GT40 said:


> She's a hell of a Girl. :thumbsup:
> 
> My thinking is those lady's are called Keepers :thumbsup:
> 
> ...


Well I went fish'n ..... caught a keeper.

The sky is a different color in his world.


----------

